# If you’re  reading this BUY more guns and ammo!



## Jitss617 (Jun 10, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## the other mike (Jun 10, 2020)

If you're a gun dealer, this could be considered spam.


----------



## White 6 (Jun 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Thank you


I did not know that you were allowed to own weapons in public, if some people on here can be believed. What percentage have you increase your stores in the last couple of months?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 10, 2020)

Angelo said:


> If you're a gun dealer, this could be considered spam.


I didn’t say what name brand to buy, I just said protect your self


----------



## Death-Ninja (Jun 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Thank you


If any of you are dealers, ammo or guns, then it is your sacred duty to ensure you sell absolutely no firearms or ammo to democrats, period! They cannot mask themselves, you know them the moment they enter the stores, democrats are the enemy of the United States, they are allied with communist China against the United States, and they hate you, so don't be that idiot who arms them with the implements of your own destruction!


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 10, 2020)

Way ahead of you....I used some of my stimulus money...so in affect...Trump bought me my new rifle.....


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

I keep a pretty decent stock of ammo for all my guns.   More for certain ones.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> I keep a pretty decent stock of ammo for all my guns.   More for certain ones.


Can’t shoot when your kneeling in the flag you POS


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I keep a pretty decent stock of ammo for all my guns.   More for certain ones.
> ...



Wanna bet?   I can shoot very well when I am kneeling.   Of course, I have already established I will not be kneeling ON a flag.  

But, as a matter of fact, I can shoot better kneeling than I can standing.   It is a more stable position.  I've done it lots of time when I am hunting.

So how is your plan for deporting American citizens?   Still working on it?   hehe


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you
> ...



If he is a convicted felon, he can't own a modern firearm.    Let's hope the cops stop him often.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> I keep a pretty decent stock of ammo for all my guns.   More for certain ones.




You just dont want anyone else owning them.


----------



## TheParser (Jun 10, 2020)

I have heard on Los Angeles radio that handguns are selling like hotcakes.

How ironic! The Dems want to *dis*courage ordinary folks from buying guns.

Yet because the Dems have been kneeling and kowtowing to the Insurrection and have  become anti-cop, they are actually *en*couraging a renewed sales in guns.

Amazing!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I keep a pretty decent stock of ammo for all my guns.   More for certain ones.
> ...



That is simply a lie.    Please show me where I have ever said anything even resembling that.   I am very much pro-2nd amendment.   Don't let jitsie's signature fool you.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




  Show me a quote where Hitler said "I am an evil man who should not be in power". Where do you people get the idea that if you deny it then nobody can object?


----------



## DOTR (Jun 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




  Remember all that time you spent in your constitutional scholar pose telling Jitss617 what was in store for him if he tried to take over a city? I knew you were lying then.










						Antifa Releases List of Demands After Taking Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle and Setting Up Armed Security Watch -- List Includes Reparations and Ending Police Dept.
					

As we reported yesterday — Antifa domestic terrorists set up an “autonomous zone” in six square blocks in Seattle over the weekend. The antifa terrorists are advocating for “folks with firearms” to take shifts defending the barricades. The Antifa group set up barricades at the border and certain...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


He is the biggest POS on earth , he wasn’t to kneel on the flag


----------



## DOTR (Jun 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




He was in Harvard professor mode explaining why citizens "cant". Every post. Until now.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Let's test how "_very much_" pro 2A you are.

Should citizens be allowed to own the weapons and equipment of a normal foot soldier in a modern army?  
(AKA repeal the 1986 Hughes Amendment)

.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



  Lets test it even further...does he support the party that has promised to take away our 2nd amendment.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 10, 2020)

Jitss617: Are you OK with infringements to my second amendment? 
Winter born: “Yes”,


----------



## DOTR (Jun 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Jitss617: Are you OK with infringements to my second amendment?
> Winter born: “Yes”,




Im going to have to go back, when io get times, and find his posts talking about how hard the government would come down on any insurrection or attempt to wrest power from elected officials. It ill be hilarious.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Oh, so you just decide that I don't want anyone else to own guns?   Just a random thought of yours becomes an accusation?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



If someone tries to violently overthrow a city, remove elected officials and then strip them of their citizenship and deport them, do you think no one will notice?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



That's right, I wasn't ever going to kneel on the flag.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



No, I do not.    I have never supported the democrats.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Jitss617: Are you OK with infringements to my second amendment?
> Winter born: “Yes”,



That, like your signature quote, is a lie.

You asked two questions in a single post.   I answered one of them.    The question you have in your signature was not the post I quoted and answered.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617: Are you OK with infringements to my second amendment?
> ...



Will it?   So you think jitsie will use the US Marine Corp Reserves to overthrow the elected gov't of Boston without having anyone come down on him?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Yes, I do think the Hughes amendment should be repealed.    I also think the Gun Control Act of 1968 should be removed, as well as the National Firearms Act of 1934.     When the anti-gunners talk about the 2nd amendment being about single shot muzzle loaders, they seem to forget that those rifles were standard issue for one of the best equipped armies in the world.


----------



## Zander (Jun 10, 2020)

I have over 1000 rounds of 357 magnum for our revolvers,  and about 400 shells of 00 buckshot for the shotguns. 

Hmmmm......I may need to get a bit more buckshot!!


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Thank you


For the first time in over 30 years, my wife wants me to buy a shotgun.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Jitss617: Are you OK with infringements to my second amendment?
> Winter born: “Yes”,



Your signature is a lie.

May 9th, 2020, in the thread about whether felons should have their 2nd amendment rights removed, you asked 2 questions in one post.

In post #1253, you asked, “Was there a change the gun rights a America? Yes or not and do you agree with these infringements?”

I quoted that post and answered one of the questions.  The one about changes in gun rights.   I did not answer the question about whether or not I agreed with it.


In post #1256, I quoted post #1253, and said: “Yes, there was a change in gun laws in the 20th century. It is called regulation. And the SCOTUS has consistently ruled that it is constitutional.”


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

Zander said:


> I have over 1000 rounds of 357 magnum for our revolvers,  and about 400 shells of 00 buckshot for the shotguns.
> 
> Hmmmm......I may need to get a bit more buckshot!!



We have +/- 700 rounds of .357 magnum.  I have roughly 500 rounds of .45ACP.  And I have 500 rounds of 7.62x51mm (.308), and probably 500 rounds of 12 gauge shells (mostly 00 Buckshot, with some rifled slugs and a few specialty rounds I've picked up over the years)    I also have around 1,000 rounds of .22lr.


----------



## Zander (Jun 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > I have over 1000 rounds of 357 magnum for our revolvers,  and about 400 shells of 00 buckshot for the shotguns.
> ...


I like it!


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Thank you




Buying more guns and ammo is always good advice.

Now, if you could just help me convince my wife that would be great.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you
> ...



Hard to go wrong with a good shotgun.


----------



## Zander (Jun 10, 2020)

derp


----------



## Zander (Jun 10, 2020)

Flash said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you
> ...


Have her read this.....this is a real "pandemic"









						Violence against women - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2020)

Zander said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




I have about 50guns.  30 of them are ARs.  She says enough is enough.


----------



## Zander (Jun 10, 2020)

Flash said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Smart gal.  

but buy more ammo!


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2020)

Zander said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...




I have 40K rds in my ammo fort.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

Flash said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Tell her you will sell an AR if you buy a new gun.   You know, sometimes a sale can take a while to work out.


----------



## Zander (Jun 10, 2020)

Flash said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


What about the zombie apocalypse?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 10, 2020)

I have two BB guns and I’m low on ammo


----------



## DOTR (Jun 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




  No of course not...Jitts is a white guy.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



depends. If the media feels like people noticing then they will. It all goes through New York. But even if people notice it looks like there are no consequences.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



  You Hillary support.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Jun 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Thank you




I'm going to take a knee  during EVERY national anthem in EVERY football game that I watch.

and there is NOTHING you can do about it....

so the next time somebody forces you to watch a football game

remember....

i'm kneeling during the anthem

and YOU can't fkn stop me.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



So, you agree that if jitsie does what he has said he will do, the gov't will come down on him?

And that is hilarious?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



It would be a cold day in Hell before I supported hillary.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 10, 2020)

I don't really need to at this time.

Was considering 2 semi-auto 20 gauges, though. One for each hand.
Probably loaded with #4 shot. House clearer-outer.
I could shoot that with 1 hand, no problem


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Forcing all the elected officials in Boston to surrender to his private army, and no one will notice?     Ok.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Jun 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Jitss617: Are you OK with infringements to my second amendment?
> Winter born: “Yes”,




"Are you OK with infringements to my second amendment?"

I accept your 2nd amendment right but I will always vote for regulations and restrictions;

- you MUST be trained, licensed and approved by the police  and/or military to SAFELY own and operate your weapons.

some of us wouldn't want you accidentally killing yourself....

and we definitely don't want you accidentally hurting someone else because you are an idiot who likes playing with guns.....


----------



## DOTR (Jun 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




I think its hilarious you steepled your fingers and put on your Harvard Professor persona to explain to him not what the government cant do..not how citizens can enact change..but how the constitution restricted him and how the government would stop him as a citizen.

  Either you didnt know or didnt care that what you were saying applied only to white patriots. You went on and on about the dire consequences of running police and elected officials out of a town. Jitts looks almost prescient to me now. All over the country the National Guard is getting on their knees, police are fleeing and surrendering their buildings and elected officials are helpless to enforce the law in their own cities.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




oh ok. Jitts wanted to do it and nobody would notice. I see.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Here is one right here. Imagine..people who think they have the authority to take police off the streets without being elected to anything!



WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


----------



## DOTR (Jun 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Another one. Those police sure arent going to put up with any insurrection are they? 



WinterBorn said:


> I am very much PRO American.   I am not denying the citizens their votes or trying to overthrow a city gov't by force.
> I am sure you could get all the muskets you want.   But the city and state police will be armed with modern weapons.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



I see the comparison you are making and it is amusing.   But national protests are not attempts to overthrow the existing gov't.

While I like the poetic drama you added about me steepling my fingers and putting on my Harvard professor persona.  But everything I told him is accurate.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



He not only wanted to do it, he claims he still plans to do it.    Now, I don't think it will ever happen.   But if he did manage to execute his plans, I have a hard time believing it would go unnoticed.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jun 10, 2020)

*If you’re reading this BUY more guns and ammo!*

Send what you can to Israel

Every bullet is one less Palestinian​
Be wear, this is a trick question

-


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



I see nothing wrong in what I said.    Other than the coincidental nature of the riots, some 8 months after he claimed he would execute a coup in Boston.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



No, they are not.   The current riots have not threatened any city gov'ts.   Burning Walmarts and Targets are not removing elected officials, stripping them of their citizenship and deporting them.

The riots are making noise and causing plenty of damage.   But they are not overthrowing the gov't.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Jun 10, 2020)

DOTR said:


> You Hillary support.



Is not a grammatically correct statement

But yes, I believe Hilary is a great American citizen.
-


----------



## Taz (Jun 11, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Thank you


How many guns and rounds should I have?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 17, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 351480



You started an entire thread praising the kkk.

YOu have posted showing your hatred for black on numerous occasions.

So my calling you a troll for the democrats and liberals is accurate.   Thanks for posting proof.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 17, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 351480
> ...


I praised the KKK huh?  I hate a faction in the black community,,, yes what’s wrong with that?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 17, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yes, you praised the kkk.

A faction?   You want to strip the citizenship, deport, and steal the possessions of 90% of the blacks in the US.   That is hardly a faction.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 17, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I was a little emotional that day.. I thought about it it won’t be 90% and Give me a link of me praising the KKK


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 17, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You started an entire thread asking if any southerners here were part of the klan.   And the one who said their grandfather was, you offered thanks for their service.   And you praised the kkk in that thread several times.

Yeah, now you say it won't be 90%.    What, you will be "merciful" and only deport 89%?   Taking away their citizenship and stealing their homes, businesses, social security and other assets?    I can't imagine why you have won awards for your love of black people.


----------



## badbob85037 (Jun 17, 2020)

Death-Ninja said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you
> ...


What?! Do you have any idea of how many of them would shot their self or another of their kind?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 17, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I forgot , cia was probably joking


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 17, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



There is a joke here alright.    You and your pretenses, like that you dogs can track fear or any other other tall tales you have posted.

But I get it.  The more radical you sound the more people push back and go to your liberal masters.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 17, 2020)

badbob85037 said:


> Death-Ninja said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Their money spends like anyone else's.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 17, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I’m just a patriot, just came from a BLUE LIVES MATTER protest,, it was fun I took on the leader of the BLM movement Tonight, will probably be on the news


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 17, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



LMAO!    Sure you did.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 30, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



  Any thoughts as to where you went wrong here?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 30, 2020)

DOTR said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



My past post was not wrong.

Do you think anyone could overthrow a city gov't, remove elected officials, strip those officials of their citizenship and deport them, and have no one notice?    I am pretty sure people would notice.    What do you think is wrong with what I said?


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jul 5, 2020)

TheParser said:


> I have heard on Los Angeles radio that handguns are selling like hotcakes.
> 
> How ironic! The Dems want to *dis*courage ordinary folks from buying guns.
> 
> ...


From what I understand, it is primarily women that are purchasing handguns and shotguns for home protection against the mobs.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 5, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard on Los Angeles radio that handguns are selling like hotcakes.
> ...



Someone posted a thread yesterday looking for a cheap shotgun.   I did a quick search of my two favorite gun dealer sites, and the supply has dried up.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 5, 2020)

BUY NOW! I will be calling on all patriots to join me soon to take what’s ours BACK!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 5, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617: Are you OK with infringements to my second amendment?
> ...


Fuck right the hell off with that bullshit. Commie puke.
Apparently you're not smart enough to comprehend what "shall not be infringed" means, so your opinion is dismissed.
What you're talking about is DEFINITELY infringing and unConstitutional.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jul 5, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He doesn’t Believe in the Constitution he doesn’t believe in our rights to protect our self


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jul 5, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



If you are pro Second Amendment, you need to understand that when someone has paid their debt to society and is let out of prison, they should retain their *unalienable* Right to keep and bear Arms.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jul 5, 2020)

Taz said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you
> ...



10,000 per firearm.  That is roughly the lifespan of a barrel unless you have really nice weapons with quality barrels.


----------



## DOTR (Jul 5, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...




  They haven't paid their debt to society. They simply served their prison term. The sentence is the loss of rights. Their rights of free movement are sometimes eventually restored but not their right to vote and be armed.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 5, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



I do not  disagree, nor have I.    I have not said I support convicted felons losing their right to own firearms.   I have simply said that a convicted felon cannot own a firearm.    There is a difference between supporting that and simply acknowledging that it is the current law.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jul 5, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



"_We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness_."  (an excerpt from the Declaration of Independence)

The Bill of Rights codified *unalienable* Rights under our de jure / legal Constitution.  Those *unalienable* Rights are above the reach of government.  A person who commits a crime cannot exercise his Rights while incarcerated.  Once the sentence is fulfilled, that person (under a proper application of the Constitution) returns to society with their Rights intact.  Again, the government cannot take what they did not give.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jul 5, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



By acknowledging an unconstitutional act, are we not giving such an unconstitutional action credibility?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 5, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



No.    Let me ask you this, can a convicted felon legally own a firearm today?


----------



## DOTR (Jul 5, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...




  Sure they can. They can take your right to assemble, associate and sleep in your own bed and maybe even your life depending on what crime you committed.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jul 5, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Not under the unconstitutional laws of the illegal / de facto government emanating out of Washington Wonderland, District of Corruption.  I guess felons could come together and several thousand defy the law with open civil disobedience and nullify the law the same way other groups are doing.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jul 5, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Maybe I should have phrased that better.  The government don't have the *authority.*  As you demonstrated, they do have the *power*.  The Second Amendment was ratified for a reason.


----------

